# Are skills camps worth the $$$???



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Leigh Donovan MTB Camp | Mammoth Mountain

What do you think? We live less than an hour from Bishop, should I get this for my wife's birthday?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

That is the most expensive camp I've ever seen. I've never seen or been to one where accommodations were included. That particular you've linked to has a lot of add ins like wine tasting, gondola rides, yoga classes.... However I see the no lodging option with park pass and meals is $550 which if the camp delivers, would well be worth it.

For comparison, a two day camp with Dirt Series is about $350. This is two full days, no accommodations. I've personally attended several weekend camps up in BC that ran about $265 for the full weekend, including lunch both days. 

If your wife is an enthusiastic biker who would like to be a better biker, who would appreciate it, you bet get it for her. Even an experienced rider can get a lot out of a skills camp for fine tuning skills, gaining a new level of skill, or getting rid of bad habits, and for a beginner/ intermediate, absolutely. The first camp I went to changed my biking life 1000% for the better.


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

X100 what Formica said. I have been to 2 Dirtseries camps. Love them. Plan on taking my girl (to BC I hope or closer if i can't pull that trip off) put her through her first camp. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Well crap, I was really hoping to buy this camp for my wife today, but it's the same week she is visiting her sister in Denver because her sister is having a baby around that time. I'll look into other camps since she gets frustrated when I, with 16 years of riding experience, try to tell her how to do ride her bike.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Dirt Series 
Betterride

are two of the professional big name camps you can look up that have camps all over the place. Many clubs have more local skills camps. Our club has three ICP certified coaches and we do one day classes all summer long.

It sounds like she's a perfect candidate. We all know the spousal relationship doesn't always work so well in a student/teacher situation. Sometimes it does, but sometimes not.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

unrooted said:


> I'll look into other camps since she gets frustrated when I, with 16 years of riding experience, try to tell her how to do ride her bike.


I'm in the same boat as you. I think I've gone as far as I can with my GF. She needs to learn some fundamentals like balance and weight shifting...for the life of me can't figure out to show her. I'm going to get her a couple lessons with a local coach.


----------



## inanna72 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sister in Denver? You're in luck my friend--two birds with one stone. Dirt Series (which I've attended 3x and recommend to all my buds) has not one, not two, but THREE 2-day camps in Colorado this year. The Winter Park one is about 1.25 hours' drive from Denver, so she could (theoretically) stay with sis and commute up. Though personally, I'm too dang tired at the end of the day to want to drive back home to Denver. The other two camps are in Fruita and Durango, FYI and for options....


----------



## skarin (Jun 2, 2006)

+1 on the Dirt Series. I learned so much and had a lot of fun. Money well spent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

unrooted said:


> Leigh Donovan MTB Camp | Mammoth Mountain
> 
> What do you think? We live less than an hour from Bishop, should I get this for my wife's birthday?


yup just make sure there is some sort of seeding so the beginners arn't overwhelmed by the more accomplished riders, and visa versa.

Did it for my daughter two years running.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Are there clinics that don't sort by ability? The only times I do not see an ability breakdown is when a class is posted for a specific level, such as Basic Skills 1.


Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## adventuregirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I just took a clinic with Lindsey Voreis and it was amazing. I learned so much in 3 days and can notice a difference in my riding immediately. It was sponsored by Cog Wild in Bend Or. Here is her site for more info: Ladies AllRide | Lindsey Voreis Pro Mountain Biker and Skills Instructor - Ladies Allride | Lindsey Voreis | Mountain Biking Skills Instruction
Before I signed up, I did speak to a few ladies who were coached by Lindsey and it was all positive...so endorsements are important.


----------



## Amom (Apr 25, 2014)

Your LBS May also offer classes or private coaching.


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

formica said:


> Are there clinics that don't sort by ability? The only times I do not see an ability breakdown is when a class is posted for a specific level, such as Basic Skills 1.
> 
> Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


Why wouldn't you want an ability breakdown?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

I love skills camps. I've been to dozens of them. I come away with new skills every time. It is so cool to become a better trail rider even after all of these years of riding. Every instructor has their own style and I learn a lot from these different instruction and riding styles. It would be a great gift for your wife.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

blueeyesMTB said:


> Why wouldn't you want an ability breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I assume you are asking me, why no skills breakdown for BS1? Because it is Basic Skills 1. The description is that it is the fundamentals for new riders. We do get people in it who could be up a level, and we will offer them additional progressions. Our classes are usually really small, so we advertise them for a certain level. We will split the group if we are doing a larger clinic, like two groups of six, but for our smaller classes (4-6), not as a general rule, no. We market them at a specific level, (basic, intermediate, intro to FR) These are small local classes that our bike club does, not a larger scale clinic that markets, brings in coaches and has large attendance.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

formica said:


> Are there clinics that don't sort by ability? The only times I do not see an ability breakdown is when a class is posted for a specific level, such as Basic Skills 1.
> 
> Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


Yeah the smaller ones can run into that problem...


----------



## GGR Girl Wendy (Mar 19, 2014)

Leigh is outstanding! I have taken her clinics and ridden with her. She also is a volunteer at our annual GGR Rocktober event. Worth the money! Another one is someone who currently coaches me is Richard La China. You can see his clinics here: Ninja Mountain Bike Skills [San Diego, Orange Country, Los Angeles, Bend, Phoenix, Vegas, Tahoe, Mammoth, Big Bear, more...]. He teaches all over the west coast. He also does privates..


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

YES they are well worth the money


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

formica said:


> I assume you are asking me, why no skills breakdown for BS1? Because it is Basic Skills 1. The description is that it is the fundamentals for new riders. We do get people in it who could be up a level, and we will offer them additional progressions. Our classes are usually really small, so we advertise them for a certain level. We will split the group if we are doing a larger clinic, like two groups of six, but for our smaller classes (4-6), not as a general rule, no. We market them at a specific level, (basic, intermediate, intro to FR) These are small local classes that our bike club does, not a larger scale clinic that markets, brings in coaches and has large attendance.


Got it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> That is the most expensive camp I've ever seen. I've never seen or been to one where accommodations were included.


I don't think anyone could beat that first camp we went to in Rossland for value.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

My experience has been a mixed bag. My first skills clinic was with Cindy Devine ages ago, and I learned a ton. Others I've taken since then have been mediocre to bad. (There was a particular incident ... actually, NM, I'll just get mad again.)

I agree with formica, that one seems pretty expensive to me. I'd expect smaller group size 4-5 and some pretty personalized instruction, so maybe check that out before purchasing.

I do like that they have yoga on the schedule.


----------



## SummerLRH (Jul 25, 2012)

adventuregirl said:


> I just took a clinic with Lindsey Voreis and it was amazing. I learned so much in 3 days and can notice a difference in my riding immediately. It was sponsored by Cog Wild in Bend Or. Here is her site for more info: Ladies AllRide | Lindsey Voreis Pro Mountain Biker and Skills Instructor - Ladies Allride | Lindsey Voreis | Mountain Biking Skills Instruction
> Before I signed up, I did speak to a few ladies who were coached by Lindsey and it was all positive...so endorsements are important.


I've not only taken many clinics from Lindsey Voreis in the past, I have also recently had the privilege to assist her at the Cog Wild Clinic. I've also been to one Dirt Series. The difference is Dirt Series runs you through several different stations with little instruction and time being the main focus. Lindsey's clinics are run with the main focus being that women gain/improve skills to increase confidence. She creates riders for life! Lindsey has the unique ability to make everything understandable. When you get instruction from her, you will actually learn!

To answer the original question...yes. Skills clinics are always worth the money, you'll learn something, find a new friend, and probably try a new trail. But the RIGHT clinic will pay for itself time and time again.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's a great blog post about someone's camp experience. One of the things I really like about it is that even tho many camp are held at bike parks, they are for all styles of riders, xc or DH or somewhere in between
Why can?t we just AllRide? - GrindTV.com


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Some depends on who is running it. My wife got a lot out of a weekend clinic in WV with Sue Haywood a few years ago. I don't recall exactly how much it cost but I'd say it was definitely worth it.

She was on the lower end of "ability" compared to the other participants and said she struggled on the first day. By the end of the weekend she made significant progress and probably showed the most improvement of all. Her riding ability took a big leap forward as a result.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

unrooted said:


> Leigh Donovan MTB Camp | Mammoth Mountain
> 
> What do you think? We live less than an hour from Bishop, should I get this for my wife's birthday?


I'm way late to the game here because I haven't been around, but this camp, which I took, was AWESOME. It ended up being a great deal, between the 3 awesome coaches, the lodging, every meal arranged, wine tasting, and daily yoga. I learned some great stuff, but even more than that....spending 3 days with awesome ladies not having to plan a single thing was worth the price! I parked my car and did not have to use it until I left. And there was really good swag. And Leigh is a hoot.

I'd go to another one, no doubt about it. Lets hope she does many more!


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Wish I could have sent my wife to the camp, but she was out of town that weekend. Fortunately she really improved on the downhills when she got her new bike. She went from 120mm of front travel to 140mm front AND rear travel. She is now one of the top 10 women on strava in the area on many of the xc trails (going down). 

Hopefully I'll have the money, and she'll have the time for next years camp!


----------



## CyclerDi (Oct 13, 2007)

Impy said:


> I'm way late to the game here because I haven't been around, but this camp, which I took, was AWESOME. It ended up being a great deal, between the 3 awesome coaches, the lodging, every meal arranged, wine tasting, and daily yoga. I learned some great stuff, but even more than that....spending 3 days with awesome ladies not having to plan a single thing was worth the price! I parked my car and did not have to use it until I left. And there was really good swag. And Leigh is a hoot.
> 
> I'd go to another one, no doubt about it. Lets hope she does many more!


I almost went to that. I was concern that it would be more for downhill riders rather than cross country. Glad to hear it was a good time.

Did the Grand Canyon Fat Tire Festival with Escape Adventures and it was awesome. Rained the second day so we went to St George and rode.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

CyclerDi said:


> I almost went to that. I was concern that it would be more for downhill riders rather than cross country. Glad to hear it was a good time.


I'd say there was a DH angle on it, which worked well for me. I can ride uphill all day long but my DH skills needed tending - it certainly wasn't learning to do tabletops or anything but my descending skills definitely improved and I needed the boost!


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

worth every penny. took richard la china's ninja mtb skills intermediate/advanced class and it was eye opening. best $$ i've spent on biking.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's the info for my November skills camp FYI

Gooseberry Mesa Women's mountain bike skills camp

We will be working on technical steep up and downhill rocks and ledges found on Gooseberry Mesa. We will not be working on fast downhill speed or big gap jumps.


----------



## colbatguano (Jul 9, 2014)

Stripes said:


> Dirt Series was good.. I got a lot out of it, but the instructor to student ratio is still pretty high.
> 
> However, I've gotten the best results (the biggest impact on my confidence and skills) is every clinic I've had with Lee McCormack (leelikesbikes.com). I've had a few clinics with him, and he's constantly evolving his training methods.
> 
> I took Gene Hamilton's clinic a few years ago, and I will not take it again because I did not have a good experience with him. However, there are some other instructors at Betterride that might be worthwhile.


I did a clinic with Lee in Temecula yesterday...$300 and worth every penny. He's the author of Mountain Bike Mastery: Lee Likes Bikes


----------

